# flea market score



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

saw 1 ammo can setting on a table with a $4 sticker on it ,that is a deal for the can ,
but the can also had some 44 mag brass in it in plastic ammo containers .

was getting the cash out and the guy says i have another same price if you want it.

so 

2 ammo cans with 44mag brass (500 count) (200 are new win brass)

not bad 2 ammo cans and 500 44 mag brass for 8 bucks :thumbup:


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Dang man what fle matket was that


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

T&W

best deal i found in awhile except for the penn 30 with rod and a penn 6000 with rod for $45.00 for both


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

I can hardly ever find the good deals.last one i got was a cammo belt thing that had about five different pouches and when i got home it was full of 30-30 shells, pocket knives fishing pliers for 15 bucks


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i dont find them much either always here about the deals


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you want to sell a hundred or so of the 44 Mag brass?


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Great find! Congrats dude.


----------

